# Be careful where you buy you skulls for Halloween



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

U.S. tourists unknowingly bought six human skulls in Greece.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/europe/09/17/greece.luggage.skulls/index.html?hpt=Sbin


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Woo, real skulls! Score!





I mean, uh, that's appalling...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Are they sure they weren't Scourge skulls?


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

Anyone else besides me considering a trip to Greece now?


----------



## Morticia (Sep 5, 2009)

(Love this comment)

What kind of world are we living in these days? I remember the good old days when you could travel internationally with bags full of human remains. Those were the good ole days.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Real haunters would have known the difference. I wonder how much they paid for them?


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

That is just down right creepy


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

So who has the cheapest flights to Greece right now? Anyone interested?


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I wanna know if they got to keep them.


----------



## LairMistress (Sep 22, 2009)

Haunted Bayou said:


>


Yes!! I say that all the time with this character in mind, and no one ever knows who I'm talking about.

Back on topic, I don't know if I'd be happy to have had real skulls or not. Probably not. Mayb...nah.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Are they sure they weren't Scourge skulls?


My thoughts EXACTLY Roxy!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

How come no one else thought of a group buy???


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

daBOOhouse said:


> Anyone else besides me considering a trip to Greece now?


Yes, right now.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Me Gusta!


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

I'm surprised they didn't smell the "real" bone.

I always wonder what happened to the human skull my dad kept in a locked black box in my closet as a kid. It was from dental school, I still remember how it smelled. Why they stored it in a kids closest I will never know. It was right above his WWII bayonet lol. Most kids are scared of the boogie man in the closet, I was scared of the skull lol


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

dang it some people have all the luck.......and also you should always mail stuff like that back to your home the mail police would have probably thought they were fake and let the package go (note to future purchasers )


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

First of all EW!Second,not sure about the mail thing either,and heres why:I sold some of those Gemmy talking skulls recently,boxed them up securely and used my box stapler to flaps.Well I sent it to the wrong address(vacant house),when they came back to me I could tell they were opened and resealed.FYI


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

ewww


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Something like this happened to me back in New Mexico. I thought I was buying a really nice model skull (it didn't stink) from a flee market, but it turned out to be the skull of an exiled medicine man. After loosing three cats, a dog and an ex-girlfriend, I eventually had to stab the thing with some ceremonial dagger in the middle of the dessert. What a pain that was!
It did look cool above the fireplace though... at least it did before it started growing its skin back.


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

Ya know...

By default, I don't think too many people on this site are all that squeamish or superstitious, considering what we do and our favorite holiday and all... I find crazy stuff all the time like little idols and voodoo thingies at thrift stores, garage sales and flea markets, the last of which was an ugly, home-made meat cleaver. Who knows if that thing was used in a series of unsolved brutal killings that resulted in some resentful souls in limbo hanging around it... If I was the least bit superstitious, stuff like that would not even come to my house considering the "voodoo" factor and probability... But then again, I'm the type of person that hears a strange sound in an empty house somewhere around midnight and then turns off all the lights and waits in the darkness for something to happen (true story, though nothing happened)...


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

My father claims his house was haunted while he was looking after a skull among the possessions of an archeologist friend. Who am I to disagree?


----------

